# PC Aufrüsten mit optimalem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis



## Kreon (26. Mai 2013)

*PC Aufrüsten mit optimalem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis*

Ich suche nach neuen PC-Komponenten mit dem besten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Meine Ansprüche sind nicht allzu hoch.
Bis jetzt habe ich es mit einem C2D e6750 und einer 8800GTS/HD6770 ausgehalten.
Wenn der neue PC also aktuelle Games noch auf hohen Einstellungen schafft und in einem Jahr nicht mehr, dann ist das für mich kein Beinbruch.

Folgende Komponenten suche ich:

Rechner 1:

CPU: i5-3470
GPU: HD7870
RAM: 8 GB 
MB: irgendwas mit Z77 Chipsatz habe ich mir sagen lassen 

Rechner 2:
Die alten Komponenten möchte ich in einem 2. Rechner als Office-Rechner weiterverwenden.
Dieser würde dann beinhalten: C2D e6750, eine passiv gekühlte ATI karte für 50 Euro, 2 HDDs, 1 DVD Laufwerk
--> welches Netzteil wäre hierfür angebracht? Habe noch ein noname 300Watt Netzteil hier (gab es damals für 30 Euro inkl. Gehäuse  ).
Ich denke mal das wird etwas knapp 

Bitte um Absegnung der Komponenten bzw. noch einen guten Vorschlag fürs Mainboard


----------



## svd (26. Mai 2013)

Wenn du nicht Übertakten magst, ist der  i5-3470 prima. Allerdings muss es dann kein Mainboard mit Z77 Chipsatz sein, denn diese
können den offenen Multiplikator eines ix-xxxx*K* Prozessors nützen. Was in deinem Fall ja nicht zutrifft. 
Mit Z77 Board könntest du zwar später einen i7 K nachrüsten, aber Sinn machen wird das keinen. Der Leistungsunterschied der i7 zu i5 Prozessoren in echten Spielen ist nicht hoch genug, um das zurechtfertigen.
Und wenn ein IvyBridge Core i5 mal zu langsam für's Spielen wird, liegts dann an der Architektur. Ein höherer Takt könnte zwar helfen, realistisch wäre es dann aber an der Zeit, Board, CPU unf ggf. Speicher zu wechseln.

In dem Sinne kannst du einfach ein Mainboard mit H77 Chipsatz wählen. Das ASRock oder Gigabyte wird seinen Dienst sicher gut verrichten.

Als Grafikkarte könntest du eine HD7870XT nehmen, die auf einer abgespeckten GPU der HD7950 basiert. Die Sapphire Karte soll eine leise Vertreterin sein. Ist aber recht selten wo auf Lager.
Sonst sagt man der Powercolor PCS+ Version der HD7870 einen leisen Betrieb nach.

Und auch HD7950 Karten findet man ab und zu schon unter 250€.


Das mit dem alten Netzteil würde ich einfach ausprobieren. Eine passive Karte braucht sicher einen extra PCIe Anschluss, braucht somit maximal 75W. Wenn's nicht läuft, kannst du noch immer ein beQuiet! 350W Netzteil nachkaufen.


----------



## Kreon (26. Mai 2013)

Danke für den Input:

Also Rechner 1 würde dann im Moment so ausschauen:

CPU i5-3470
GPU HD7950
MB: MSI ZH77A G41
RAM: ist der OK? Corsair DDR3 1333MHZ


http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=78396&agid=1942&pvid=4nw5a9twz_hh629rac&ref=13


----------



## svd (26. Mai 2013)

Für einen Core i5 nimmst du, wegen seines Speichercontrollers, lieber gleich einen 1600MHz RAM.

edit: Sinken die RAM Preise wieder? Fein.


----------



## Kreon (26. Mai 2013)

Beim MB habe ich bei der Treiberdownloadliste die Auswahl zw. mehreren SATA Treibern
Müssen die alle installiert werden?


----------



## svd (26. Mai 2013)

Hmm, da sie alle für was unterschiedliches gut sind und gerade der Windows 8 Treibersupport wichtig ist... kann nicht schaden,  sag ich  mal.


----------



## Kreon (26. Mai 2013)

Ok, 
hier wäre meine endgültige Zusammenstellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (26. Mai 2013)

Du könntest zwar noch nach einem Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 Ports im Frontpanel suchen, weil das Mainboard  USB 3.0 Header hat,
aber sonst sieht's gut aus.


----------



## Kreon (26. Mai 2013)

Das Gehäuse ist für den Office PC, der braucht kein USB 3.
Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2013)

An sich ist das Board zum Übertakten gedacht, aber die CPU nicht. Das ist zwar an sich egal, aber nur falls Du vlt mal übertakten wolltest: dann solltest Du nen i5-3570k nehmen.

Und wenn Du eine 100pro leise Grafikkarte willst, dann nimm die XFX oder Gigabyte, die gibt es auch ab Werk übertaktet für nicht viel mehr als die Club3D - ich weiß aber nicht, ob die Club3D nicht eh schon leise ist, ist also nur ein Hinweis


Und extra SATA-Treiber sind an sich nicht nötig, RAID sowieso nicht (außer Du willst zwei Festplatten zu nem Raid koppeln) - bei den Treibern am besten zuerst LAN, dann Windows solange updaten lassen, bis nix mehr neues zu finden ist, dann bei den Boardtreibern weitermachen mit den Intel inf und dann die Intel "Management", dann USB-Treiber, dann Audio. Und als letztes Grafikkarte.


----------



## Kreon (27. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich ist das Board zum Übertakten gedacht, aber die CPU nicht. Das ist zwar an sich egal, aber nur falls Du vlt mal übertakten wolltest: dann solltest Du nen i5-3570k nehmen.


 
Vielen Dank für alle Tipps bisher.

Es ist ein H77 Board. Da scheint etwas mit der Hardwareversandbeschreibung nicht zu stimmen.
Habe dann doch noch ne HD 7870 statt einer 7950 genommen. Die 4-5% Mehrleistung im Schnitt waren mir dann doch kein Aufpreis von 25% Wert.


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Die neue Hardware ist nun angekommen und soweit ist alles installiert und eingerichtet.
Jedoch zeigt mir CPU Z auch im idle mode 3,2 GHz Taktfrequenz an (i5 3470). Sollte sich die CPU nicht runtertakten?
Habe auf der Motherboardtreiberseite keinen passenden Treiber hierfür gefunden.


----------



## svd (1. Juni 2013)

Hast du mal MSIs "Live Update 5" installiert? Vlt gibt es ein aktuelleres BIOS, welches das Problem beheben kann.
Oder im BIOS mal nach Intels Speedstep suchen und aktivieren.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Die neue Hardware ist nun angekommen und soweit ist alles installiert und eingerichtet.
> Jedoch zeigt mir CPU Z auch im idle mode 3,2 GHz Taktfrequenz an (i5 3470). Sollte sich die CPU nicht runtertakten?
> Habe auf der Motherboardtreiberseite keinen passenden Treiber hierfür gefunden.



Hast Du denn für ALLES die neuesten Treiber? Windows auch neu installiert? Alle windows-Updates drauf? Neueste Version von CPU-Z? Nichts anderes nebenbei laufen, was vlt die CPU belastet?


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Das Live Update findet nur noch:
Control Center
Click Bios II
Fast Boot
Super Charger

Das Live Update findet noch eine aktuellere BIOS Version 1.7 --> 1.8
Da ich aber auf der Herstellertreiber nichts zu 1.8 finde, dort 1.7 das aktuellste ist und ich mit 1,7 sonst keine Probleme habe, möchte ich dabei bleiben. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass so eine allg. übliche Funktion erst jetzt gerade hineingepatched wird.


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du denn für ALLES die neuesten Treiber? Windows auch neu installiert? Alle windows-Updates drauf? Neueste Version von CPU-Z? Nichts anderes nebenbei laufen, was vlt die CPU belastet?


 
Ja, ja, ja 
Win 8 neu aufgesetzt, alle Win Updates und Board Treiber aktuell.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

Vlt ist bei dem Board voreingestellt, dass die CPU immer auf höchster Leistung sein soll, oder auch bei Windows mal in den Energieoptionen nachsehen


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Also im Boardmenü habe ich alles durchgeschaut und nichts gefunden, dass in diese Richtung geht. 
In den Energieoptionen von Windows steht, dass der Prozessor zw. 5% und 100% laufen sollte. Dieses Energieschema ist auch aktiviert, aber anscheinend macht er das nicht.

Edit: Für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde geht er auf 1,6GHz runter, das geschieht alle 2-5 Sekunden. Von meinem C2D bin ich aber gewohnt, dass er im Idle-Mode konstant runtertaktet.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

Okay, da hast Du ganz sicher eine Software aktiv, und die lässt die CPU kurz hochtakten. Das kann ein Tool fürs Board sein, wenn Du eines aktiv hast, aber auch ganz simpel nur Virenscanner oder so. Oder auch so was wie der Windows-Indexdienst (den schalt ich eh immer ab, der bringt so gut wie nix - Google mal danach)


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Mh, ohne Indexdienst bleibt er jetzt für ca. 0,5-1,0 s bei 1,6GHz und geht dann für 2-5 s wieder auf 3,2 GHz. Es ist also besser geworden, aber noch nicht konstant.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

Das können aber auch Messfehler von CPU-Z sein, ich würd mir da jetzt keinen Kopf drum machen.


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Das MSI eigene Board tool zeigt mit konstant 3,2 GHz an, während CPU Z die besagten Sprünge alle 1-2 Sekunden macht. Schon komisch


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

vlt mach mal ein BIOS-Update, das ist ja heutzutage kein Thema. 

Oder schau mal beim Taskmanager, welche Anwendung vlt ständig mal kurz die CPU "anfordert" - dafür reicht es ja aus, wenn die Anwendung nur 3-4% Auslastung kurz verursacht


----------

